# Sign Petition for Investigation into Parelli



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

I know he didn't present the best horsemanship in that demonstration, but do you believe it was really to the extent that it would need an investigation?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think there are worse cases of cruelty. The horse is still alive, functioning and probably doesn't even remember that exhibit. I'm not even a Parelli fan and I won't sign that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Y'know, I have no love for Pat Pepperoni and his Bitter Half, think they're the biggest joke in the world when it comes to horse training, and wouldn't use their expensive, useless crap if it were given to me, but sign a petition? For what?

It's not illegal to fleece people out of their hard earned money if they want to be stupid prats and throw good money after bad advice.

I didn't see Pat actually_ abusing_ the horse, but it was extremely poor horsemanship and things got completely out of hand. The horse wasn't beaten to within an inch of his life, although I wasn't happy about the gum line and the rope on the leg.

I saw a horse who was confused and starting to get annoyed, and a frustrated asshat of a man who couldn't admit that he wasn't getting anywhere. That's bad judgment, but not necessarily abuse.

I think the Pepperonis give the NH world a bad name, but it's up to the public to quit buying into their smoke and mirrors sideshow, instead of thinking the sun rises and sets in their butts. What they do isn't illegal or necessarily abusive, but it _is_ morally and ethically reprehensible. However, that in itself does not mean there needs to be an investigation.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I think the Pepperonis give the NH world a bad name, but it's up to the public to quit buying into their smoke and mirrors sideshow, instead of thinking the sun rises and sets in their butts. What they do isn't illegal or necessarily abusive, but it _is_ morally and ethically reprehensible. However, that in itself does not mean there needs to be an investigation.


I completely agree! It's no different than anything else, it's just a name that has gotten far too popular...until the world realizes that there's nothing to do. And I don't see the Parelli name going anywhere for a while sadly enough.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, the whole situation was handled poorly and the final result was very ineffective, but I wouldn't necessarily call it abusive to the point of meriting an investigation. The money saved from that investigation could be put to much better use like saving and rehabbing actual abused and neglected horses.


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

why wast money investigating this bs, if you want them investigated you pay for it out of your own pocket, not everyone elses.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Rofl I think everyone else said what I think.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What the smart people above me said.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry, I don't think it is petition-worthy either. I feel like this petition would be better taken care of by the 'always looking for a cause' 'tireless animal crusaders' PETA, I am sure they are already all over this like a rash.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

What exactly happened? I'm curious now...is there any video of the "Exhibition" that I can watch?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Northern....I thought you were a Parelli-faithful? 

Either way...I disagree with his handling of Catwalk...and quite a few others that I believe could have been handled better. But I have seen real abuse. That was borderline mistreatment.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know if it is still up on youtube, but I'm sure you can do a search for "Parelli and Catwalk" and come up with about a hundred videos about it.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I don't know if it is still up on youtube, but I'm sure you can do a search for "Parelli and Catwalk" and come up with about a hundred videos about it.


Thank you!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think that was abuse either, bad training yeah, abuse no. If I were the horse though I'd kick him in the face


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

sorry but I was there and watching. It was horrific. The horse was very clearly distressed.
I was one of those who demanded a full refund of my tickets because of that disgusting display. I have already signed the petition.

If you tolerate that treatment at a public display then god only knows what happens behind closed doors. Nothing good will come of tolerating it. Sorry but that is Horse ABUSE and high profile. You let them get away with it in public then others are going to decide that that sort of behavior is ok.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry-I agree with the majority here. There are certainly other cases that merit investigation much more than this....like the hoarders who starve animals, etc. Not worth wasting $$ for an investigation just to prove your point. 
If you (faye and Northern) feel that strongly, then spend your own $$ to spread the word to the people who are being fleeced. But please don't spend mine for me. I might need it to buy a new stick!:wink: (knockoff of course)


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i didnt see real abuse, (obviously the video wasnt very clear) but i saw a frusterated man and a even more frusterated horse. When i picture abuse i picture a horse being whipped with a chain or starved to death, which is happening. Im sure PETA has got this case covered and we dont have to spend out money/ time looking for abuse in it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I have no real feelings about 'TV' trainers one way or the other, but my gut tells me they are probably better businessmen than horsemen. If you want to send a message to a businessman, convince your friends to not buy his products and more importantly, write to all the companies and organizations that sponser him and his events. No sponser wants to be associated with bad press (just look at how fast sponsers drop athletes when they become a liability).


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

franknbeans it wouldnt be your $$ as the event happened in the UK and thus it would be our ££.

So you are saying that because parelli has a known name it is alright for him to abuse horses in public and not be pulled up about it?
Smacks a bit of one rule for them and anouther for the rest of us. 

ANY animal abuse should not be tolerated at all, perticularly not from a known name who has a cult like following and 100's of thousands of total novices following what they do and deciding 'well parelli says do this so it cant possibly be horse abuse'.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

*Found this comment on youtube-* "_Okays who ever has a problem with parelli, go read about it and actuly find something out about it. if you read into this case you would have found out this was pats 3rd hardest horse he had﻿ ever worked with, above this horse was pats own horse and a horse that had killed 3 people. this horse was hard but people that dont understand parelli would abvoiusly not﻿ understand but please dont take this as abuse cos its not  Parelli all the way! "...._

Hmmm, alittle too much koolaid you think?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Well they could get a bridle on the horse before hand (just but they could) and they struggled even more afterwards. Says alot about parelli, its just bullying tactics wrapped up in pretty packaging.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

faye said:


> franknbeans it wouldnt be your $$ as the event happened in the UK and thus it would be our ££.
> 
> So you are saying that because parelli has a known name it is alright for him to abuse horses in public and not be pulled up about it?
> Smacks a bit of one rule for them and anouther for the rest of us.
> ...


Actually, Faye, you are wrong. Since we help support relatives ont the other side of the pond, so to speak, it actually WOULD be some of my $$. 

I am not saying this was abuse, that is YOUR opinion, not mine. I am also notsaying it is how I would allow MY horse to be treated, so don't misunderstand me.

Again-I think you are better getting support for your cause from the sponsors, and other people. The only way the Pepperonis will care is if there is $$ out of their pocket. JMHO


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

This petition is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of!!!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

lacyloo said:


> *Found this comment on youtube-* "_Okays who ever has a problem with parelli, go read about it and actuly find something out about it. if you read into this case you would have found out this was pats 3rd hardest horse he had﻿ ever worked with, above this horse was pats own horse and a horse that had killed 3 people. this horse was hard but people that dont understand parelli would abvoiusly not﻿ understand but please dont take this as abuse cos its not  Parelli all the way! "...._
> 
> Hmmm, alittle too much koolaid you think?


Tehehe! that quote is funny. I had a horse that was impossible to bridle, and to make it worse he was a percheron cross. So what did I do? I took the bit off the headstall and put it on from the neck. Simple solution and eventually, he was perfectly OK with getting bridled the 'normal' way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Who will do the investigation on our end? The RSPCA? Or the Government? Or Ofcom? 
I agree with Franknbeans, the best way to get to the Parellis is through their pockets. An investigation would mostly likely come to nothing and would be buried quietly.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like to sign a petition asking PP to get rid of that disgusting furry caterpillar on his lip please. Can someone direct me toward that petition? That is a cause that really matters!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Lis said:


> Who will do the investigation on our end? The RSPCA? Or the Government? Or Ofcom?


Why on earth would OfCom have anything to do with it? (BTW OfCOm is a government branch)
The RSPCA would be a good start, DEFRA would be anouther as they are certainly quick enough to jump all over farmers for anything at all that is slightly out of line. ILPH? Redwings? the BHS? all of whom have the facilities and money to bring such an investigation to bere!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

faye said:


> Well they could get a bridle on the horse before hand (just but they could) and they struggled even more afterwards. Says alot about parelli, its just bullying tactics wrapped up in pretty packaging.


You're completely wrong. I'm not a fan of Parelli, and that display wasn't pleasant, but it was WORLDS away from abuse AND they have plenty of footage showing the horse as easy to bridle as a kid's 30 year old pony.

Regardless of HOW it happened, they DID get results - a quiet, relaxed horse that was a cinch to bridle.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Really?
I don't feel either way for Parelli or his techniques, but to go as far as saying he abused catwalk isn't nessicary. I feel what happened with Catwalk was a poor choice of horsemanship, not outright or intentional abuse. 

A petition against Parelli is just pointless. Why don't they just petition investigations into suspected dog fighters or try to get a massive polluting factory out of the area?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> You're completely wrong. I'm not a fan of Parelli, and that display wasn't pleasant, but it was WORLDS away from abuse AND they have plenty of footage showing the horse as easy to bridle as a kid's 30 year old pony.
> 
> Regardless of HOW it happened, they DID get results - a quiet, relaxed horse that was a cinch to bridle.


 
I really like this post!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I think this is a mute point-rather old news, so to speak. The petition started in July (when this happened), there are only 84 signatures, the last one 11/1, and that is the only one since July. It also has a Facebook link which only 9 people "liked". (out of ALL of Facebook!) 

I think what most of us are saying here seems to go with the majority of people out there.


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

Not to mention that untraceable online petitions are pretty much universally ignored.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Since I saw it on youtube I forget it wasn't televised. I was thinking of Ofcom because they handle those sort of complaints.

The RSPCA can barely manage to get out to deal with abuse complaints already. Redwings and the WHW are struggling to deal with the amount of horses being abandoned and abused thanks to the recession. It wouldn't be fair on those horses for them to fund the investigation. 

I think the only one you mentioned that would come out of the taxpayers pocket would be Defra, the rest are charities who need the money to keep going except for the BHS but I don't believe that survives off anything more than membership fees.

I still agree with the idea of hurting Parelli through his pocket, an investigation would be pointless and they'd probably be able to keep it under wraps.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

kmacdougall said:


> I would like to sign a petition asking PP to get rid of that disgusting furry caterpillar on his lip please. Can someone direct me toward that petition? That is a cause that really matters!


Lol that is toooooo funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> Rofl I think everyone else said what I think.


 Agreed!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

kmacdougall said:


> I would like to sign a petition asking PP to get rid of that disgusting furry caterpillar on his lip please. Can someone direct me toward that petition? That is a cause that really matters!


haha i will sign that petition! :lol:


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i wanna know what he did wrong is there a video or pics?? ive seen his work and enjoy watchin it and cant see anything wrong with it, but i might now have seen the worse.. but there is worse things in the world happening to horses thamn parrelli


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Look up parelli and catwalk on youtube


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i did and the videos were crap couldnt see much


----------

